# Violin Sonata No. 1



## musicrom

Well... I finally finished my piece for this competition from half a year ago. At least I sort of finished it. There are definitely things that could be improved, but I think it has turned out to be a decent enough composition to post on here and ask for criticism, comments, etc.

View attachment Violin Sonata No. 1.mp3


_P.S. we should also start a new competition sometime. They're fun._


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm not really in a position to give any feedback, but all I can say is I quite enjoyed this. 

There's a brief moment around 2:10 that reminded me of the beginning of Mahler's 5th ... or am I talking nonsense? lol


----------



## musicrom

Skilmarilion said:


> I'm not really in a position to give any feedback, but all I can say is I quite enjoyed this.
> 
> There's a brief moment around 2:10 that reminded me of the beginning of Mahler's 5th ... or am I talking nonsense? lol


Thanks! I'm glad you liked it!

Mahler 5... hmm... if I put something that sounded at all like it in this piece, it must have been unintentional; I don't remember having it as an influence on any part of this piece. I do have another piece I'm working on that was at least partially inspired by Mahler 5, but that's not the piece I posted. I don't know.


----------



## omega

I enjoyed it very much!

Maybe the end is a little too "abrupt", though (but this is only my personal opinion, and I am not a Professional composer at all)


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I thought it was lovely, especially some of the piano parts.
I'm not a professional either, though.


----------



## musicrom

omega said:


> I enjoyed it very much!
> 
> *Maybe the end is a little too "abrupt", though* (but this is only my personal opinion, and I am not a Professional composer at all)


Yes, I need to work on endings. I have a bad feel for them - I can't ever get them down right. I think I'm going to work on analyzing how composers end their pieces, especially as I'm nearing the completion of another bigger piece I'm working on.


----------

